# D5100 with 70-300mm Nikon Lens



## paulraymond (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are some photo's I took with the D5100 model attached with the 70-300mm Nikon lens.. 
If you have any suggestions let me know..

I bought the bundle for my blog at:

From The Stands and I just uploaded a photo gallery..

AC Milan vs AS Roma « From The Stands


take a look!


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 25, 2012)

Some of them a bit underexposed, which can be easily corrected. I think you need to shoot at faster shutter speed. Not sure if you are already hitting the limits of the camera, but you can experiment with shooting in shutter speed priority. If the aperture and ISO combination can't get you the right exposure, don't sweat it yet. Perhaps some post editing in RAW can help correct that. Over time you will know how much you can shoot under exposed before it's too low.


----------



## paulraymond (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks I'm still learning.. it was the very first time I used the camera..


----------

